# EBay front tubular control arms



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was disassembling my A-Arms on my 70 GTO to take to the sandblasters and found that one of my control arm shafts was SEVERELY worn. Instead of replacing the shaft I am considering getting these tubular upper and lower control arms I found on ebay:
Heavy Duty Control Arm Upper Lower Tubular A Arms GM | eBay

He's sold 550 sets and has good feedback, but they're so much cheaper than all other aftermarket tubular control arms. Does anyone have these on their GTO, and are you happy with them?

Also looking at buying these to make my whole front end new:
Steering Linkage Kit

Has anyone used this product, or dealt with PST before? I hope to be making these purchases in the next week or two so any and all comments regarding personal experience with these two products would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

They are probably chinese made, but what isn't these days. they also have a good one day deal on front disk conversion with drilled and slotted zinc rotors and stainless braided lines for 289.00.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very leery of no name brand parts- "heavy duty" is not a brand name, nor do I see any type of warranty with this purchase, only a 14 day return on non installed parts. also all the feedback items are listed as PRIVATE- this keeps you from contacting someone who bought these to ask them how they really are. 
"The most expensive is not always the best but you get what you pay for"
just my 2 cents


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've decided not to spend the extra money and just replace the control arm shaft for now. I plan on rebuilding the suspension front to back once I'm out of college and have a big boy job. I plan on using Detroit Speed Engineering for all of the parts. They are just about the best you can get.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One thing about the original A arms: they are excellent quality and fit properly. Shaft kits are cheap. Done both of mine several times over the past 30+ years.


----------

